# A fun game!



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

For my birthday, my husband got me a computer game called Pizza Tycoon, or something like that (he looked for SIM CIty Restaurant but apparently it won't come out for a few years). You get to design your restaurant, decorate it, hire your "staff," and design the pizzas. I know its slightly limited in its scope, but interesting just the same! You have to deal with mobsters and impressing the mayor and stink bombs and rats, and figure out how to make the atmosphere and menu match the people that will wander by. This depends on where in town you open. 

Does anyone else have this game?!? I swear, I don't realize how much time goes by when I'm doing it.

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

That sounds like a great game. Do you know who makes it?



How is your virtual restaurant doing so far?


----------



## ny home cook (Dec 9, 2001)

Yeah, I have it too. It's a lot of fun. It's as addicting as "The Sims".
This one is put out by Activision. See www.activisionvalue.com for info.
Have fun!


----------

